# DnD 5e Furry Homebrew



## Protoshy (Apr 30, 2017)

I am looking into doing Dungeons and Dragons with some friends on a furry discord server I own and I would like to provide them with race options that match their fursonas. A few of them, like dragons could use core races, but for the most part it would require homebrew races I think. Would anyone happen to have some homebrew races for foxes, wolves/dogs, birds, cats, and other fairly common fursona species?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 30, 2017)

I can't say much for 5e as I don't have sufficient experience with it, but you may be able to pull stuff from www.dandwiki.com to suit your needs.

Alternatively, you can attempt to adapt the rules for creating anthropomorphic animal races from Savage Species (3.5e supplement).


----------



## Protoshy (Apr 30, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I can't say much for 5e as I don't have sufficient experience with it, but you may be able to pull stuff from www.dandwiki.com to suit your needs.
> 
> Alternatively, you can attempt to adapt the rules for creating anthropomorphic animal races from Savage Species (3.5e supplement).



Thank you, this will definitely help me. I just looked through dandwiki
com and was not disappointed with what I found.


----------



## vivaciousvixey (May 4, 2017)

Dude, awesome idea. D&D is rad, hope it goes well!


----------



## olimar92 (Jul 18, 2017)

I may be late, but Scortched Urf on Drivethrurpg.com has Fursona 5E.  It's been working well for me.


----------



## LaserSamuraiBright (Feb 10, 2019)

This is probably way too late, but in case anyone else reads through this and may find use out of this, I plan on using this set of homebrew rules (www.dmsguild.com: Dungeon Masters Guild). It can be purchased for free or you can give some to the guy’s Patreon, but it allows you to make any race/species you can think of, it’s basically a template.


----------

